# Kettlebells - Anyone else out there using them?



## Dobo (Dec 18, 2008)

Okay I have been into Kettlebells for years. I have tried everything, free weights, gym memberships, home gyms, body weight exercises, etc. And I have found my best results with Kettlebells, I still do some body weight exercises like Hindu Push ups, Pull ups, Lunges (usually holding a pair of 25kg Kettlebells)

I have been to several seminars and been properly taught the techniques so I won't injure myself. 

I was wondering who else uses Kettlebells around here and what your training routine usually looks like?


----------



## Dobo (Dec 18, 2008)

If anyone is interested in getting in Kettlebells I can give some advice as to where to buy and what size to start out on etc. I do however warn people off of most the Kettlebell forums because they seem to have a real dogma that KB's are the ONLY way to train and are often quite misleading, most of them are hosted but Kettlebell retailers and they promote this dogma to sell their product.

KB's are not the only way to train, but personally I have found they give me the best results


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 18, 2008)

Check out CrossFit and the workout of the day. The CrossFit guys are BIG into Kettle Bells. Many fire agencies here send their crews to CrossFit so they can maintain the required level of fitness.

Check out some Kettle Bell exercises here.

I just started with CrossFit NW, as my regular routine just isn't cutting it anymore.  It's the motivation I need to  get in better shape and lose some weight.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 18, 2008)

I love kettlebells.  They ARE the only way to train.


If you need kettlebells, I sell them on my website.B)


----------



## marineman (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't personally own any yet but I have used them and I do like them. For now I do only bodyweight exercises but once I'm back to work full time I'd like to get some kettlebells for home.


----------



## boingo (Dec 18, 2008)

n7lxi said:


> Check out CrossFit and the workout of the day. The CrossFit guys are BIG into Kettle Bells. Many fire agencies here send their crews to CrossFit so they can maintain the required level of fitness.
> 
> Check out some Kettle Bell exercises here.
> 
> I just started with CrossFit NW, as my regular routine just isn't cutting it anymore.  It's the motivation I need to  get in better shape and lose some weight.



+10 on crossfit.  Pavel is a kettlebell god as well.  If you are looking for a dynamic, ever changing work out with minimal equipment/investment, Crossfit all the way.


----------



## DT4EMS (Dec 28, 2008)

boingo said:


> +10 on crossfit.  Pavel is a kettlebell god as well.  If you are looking for a dynamic, ever changing work out with minimal equipment/investment, Crossfit all the way.




If I could persuade every EMS provider to train in one "fitness" thing, it would be CrossFit. I have a friend who is a certified instructor and has put me through a couple of the workouts. Man let me tell you......... the workouts are insane. Very little time and money required. I am a huge Crossfit fan.


----------



## marineman (Dec 29, 2008)

DT, you should check out the 500 and the 1000 workout. They are takeoffs of the 300 workout (from the movie 300) that are all done with bodyweight so anyone can do it at home with no equipment. I don't really see bodyweight exercises in any amount making me look like the guys in 300 but I can definitely tell that it is helping to get into better shape (hence the 100 pushup challenge). I just had to re-format my computer but I'll look for the link again and post it here so you can review it.


----------



## DT4EMS (Dec 29, 2008)

marineman said:


> DT, you should check out the 500 and the 1000 workout. They are takeoffs of the 300 workout (from the movie 300) that are all done with bodyweight so anyone can do it at home with no equipment. I don't really see bodyweight exercises in any amount making me look like the guys in 300 but I can definitely tell that it is helping to get into better shape (hence the 100 pushup challenge). I just had to re-format my computer but I'll look for the link again and post it here so you can review it.



I would love to see it. A couple of years ago you would never have me believe that body weight only exercises work. I have changed my opinions. 

What I do is add them to my weight routines........... not in place of them. My shoulder and back hurt less and my leg press strength has increased.

Please send me a link when you dig it up!!

Kip


----------



## marineman (Dec 29, 2008)

http://www.squidoo.com/Bodyweight500Workout 

They have the original 300 workout outlined as well as the 500 workout. It's a total of 500 reps (hence the name) with no rest in between exercises that will absolutely destroy you. I guess you're supposed to get it down to roughly 25-30 minutes before moving onto the 1000. I'm not even close.


----------



## DT4EMS (Dec 29, 2008)

marineman said:


> http://www.squidoo.com/Bodyweight500Workout
> 
> They have the original 300 workout outlined as well as the 500 workout. It's a total of 500 reps (hence the name) with no rest in between exercises that will absolutely destroy you. I guess you're supposed to get it down to roughly 25-30 minutes before moving onto the 1000. I'm not even close.



Sweet! Looks killer. I watched a clip of it on Youtube. Very nice. I have to find something at home to do pull ups on though.....

At the gym that's no problem........... 

Nice find!

Kip


----------



## marineman (Dec 29, 2008)

Prop a door open and use that for pullups, that's what I've been doing. In the summer I used the rafters in my garage.


P.S. If the hinges don't hold on the door I'm in no way responsible but would love to see video.


----------



## DT4EMS (Dec 30, 2008)

marineman said:


> Prop a door open and use that for pullups, that's what I've been doing. In the summer I used the rafters in my garage.
> 
> 
> P.S. If the hinges don't hold on the door I'm in no way responsible but would love to see video.



Now that is freakin' funny!

I tried doing some of the 500 when I got out of bed this morning. I made 250. I had to modify a couple of exercises because no chin bar at home. I did heavy seated rows and BOR's instead. 

Adding the Prisoner Squats was a different feel. I liked them. I am fighting some bronchitis so that stole my wind. 

I am going to do this on the days I don't make the gym.

Kip


----------



## firecoins (Dec 30, 2008)

I just bought a 15lb kettlebell at the Sport Authority.  
Target had kettlebells also oddly enough.


----------



## johnnyreb132 (Dec 31, 2008)

im going to try that 500 as soon as all the foods out of my system so i dont have to haul around a bucket


----------



## blynn (Jan 6, 2009)

Agreed on the crossfit and kettlebells. Best overall workout system Ive ever done. If you cant afford the kettlebells, dumbell swings work good also.


----------



## boingo (Jan 6, 2009)

Yup.  And I made a  medicine ball with an old basketball, sand and duct tape, works great.


----------



## el Murpharino (Jan 6, 2009)

boingo said:


> Yup.  And I made a  medicine ball with an old basketball, sand and duct tape, works great.



Now THAT'S improvising!!  I would never have thought of that - I like the idea, though.


----------



## spisco85 (Jan 7, 2009)

I love kettlebells and crossfit. To really do crossfit right you need to diet correctly and put 110% effort in but the fitness gains are unbelievable.


----------



## boingo (Jan 7, 2009)

el Murpharino said:


> Now THAT'S improvising!!  I would never have thought of that - I like the idea, though.




I can't take the credit, they have the directions on the crossfit website.  It works great!


----------

